# Keith Merrow EB string gauge



## Cody Kinsey (Jun 9, 2016)

I just got a new km7. It has the EB cobalts 9-62 on it. That is not a set they sell (of course) so what is the best way of going to that string size. All Im coming up with is with is either ordering the heavy bottom and and 9-46 set and stealing the the b string from heavy 7. Is there a company that just makes this string size as a set? I know that dunlop does but it is listed as super bright so I dont know how well that would mesh. There is also the option of doing like alex wade and taking 13-62 Daddario set then adding a 10. Ideas?


----------



## Spicypickles (Jun 9, 2016)

Return it and get a new one.




Have you tried going to string joy or juststrings.com and building your own sets?


----------



## Hachetjoel (Jun 9, 2016)

yea I'm with spicy, 30 day return policy just return it and get a new one every time your strings go dead, probably the cheapest way


----------



## psycle_1 (Jun 9, 2016)

Ernie Ball Cobalt Slinky Electric Guitar Strings

They have a 10-62 7 string Cobalt set.


----------



## xCaptainx (Jun 9, 2016)

I had this problem too. Exact same gauge on the new 7 string schecter lineup. I ended up having to do a custom order.


----------



## ImNotAhab (Jun 9, 2016)

9-62 is my preferred gauge too. I use the Dunlop superbrights and they are not bad at all.


----------



## Cody Kinsey (Jun 10, 2016)

psycle_1 said:


> Ernie Ball Cobalt Slinky Electric Guitar Strings
> 
> They have a 10-62 7 string Cobalt set.



Ya the problem is they are a heavy top so e a d strings are much bigger than what i would like them to be im trying to keep from filing the nut.


----------



## Cody Kinsey (Jun 10, 2016)

Spicypickles said:


> Return it and get a new one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have not but i will check them out. thanks man.


----------



## Cody Kinsey (Jun 10, 2016)

this seems like it might be a good choice. 9-46 with a 62 added to cart

https://us-dc2-order.store.yahoo.ne...d=ysco.cart#GA_CLIENT_ID=446638899.1465575562


----------



## robski92 (Jun 10, 2016)

> Have you tried going to string joy



I second stringjoy. Amazing strings and you get a hand written note! It always makes me feel special lol


----------



## Mathemagician (Jun 10, 2016)

The 10-62 cobalts are amazing. I cannot imagine playing 9's but if that's your preference look up various 8-string sets that start with a 9, some have pretty interesting 6th & 7th strings that may be up your alley.


----------



## Xcaliber (Jun 10, 2016)

Cleartone has the ability to order a custom set now: https://www.cleartonestrings.com/shop/product/custom-electric-7-string-set/

Looks like it costs a few dollars more than a pre-packaged set.

(Disclaimer: I've never used Cleartone strings so I can't endorse them, just knew they offer custom sets)


----------



## ofdustandnations (Jun 11, 2016)

When I had my KM7, I would buy 3 packs of 9-46 hybrid slinky EBs and the 3 pack of EB 62 singles off musiciansfriend. 15-16 bucks total I believe, so not bad.


----------



## Cody Kinsey (Jun 19, 2016)

Went with string joy/ 9 11 16 26w 36 46 62 and same for a 6 with no 9. Thanks guys.


----------



## 7stringlover (Nov 7, 2020)

Cody Kinsey said:


> I just got a new km7. It has the EB cobalts 9-62 on it. That is not a set they sell (of course) so what is the best way of going to that string size. All Im coming up with is with is either ordering the heavy bottom and and 9-46 set and stealing the the b string from heavy 7. Is there a company that just makes this string size as a set? I know that dunlop does but it is listed as super bright so I dont know how well that would mesh. There is also the option of doing like alex wade and taking 13-62 Daddario set then adding a 10. Ideas?


----------



## 7stringlover (Nov 7, 2020)

Ghs Boomers custom light have a 9-62 for 7 strings on Amazon.


----------



## nickgray (Nov 7, 2020)




----------

